# son killed a Big Piggy



## walters (Dec 18, 2016)

son killed about a 250 pd sow Friday morning, had 8 more with her..


----------



## Duff (Dec 18, 2016)

He sure did!! Big ole mama!


----------



## antharper (Dec 19, 2016)

Congrats to him , nice hog !!!


----------



## catch22 (Dec 19, 2016)

biggun


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 19, 2016)

Good looking hog right there! Enjoy a nice bit of fresh pork for Christmas!


----------



## walters (Dec 19, 2016)

*thanks*

thanks everyone, he had a brand new rifle too, nothing like the first kill on a brand new Browning


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 19, 2016)

walters said:


> thanks everyone, he had a brand new rifle too, nothing like the first kill on a brand new Browning



Early Christmas present for sure!!

Congrats on a Great Hog!!


----------



## hogjumper (Dec 19, 2016)

Great looking hog! Congrats to your son


----------



## oops1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yea he did.. Nice work


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow I bet seeing that one had his blood pumping.  Nice shot!


----------



## frankwright (Dec 21, 2016)

Sure enough big one!


----------

